# Need help with a Smith and wesson model 36 Chiefs Special



## nickolator751 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello people of the interweb, I was wondering if u guys could help me date my model 36. serial number is 165. There is no letters in the serial number.
Thanks for our help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are a few S&W-revolver-specific forums on the web, which you can find by using Google.
Those places would probably have the best and most reliable information for you.

Here's one: Smith & Wesson Forum


----------

